# usb drive problem

## erg_samowzbudnik

I recently got a secondhand drive and am struggling to make it work.

my dmesg output regarding the drive is:

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0010

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: GetStatus port:4 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: port 4 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: GetStatus port:4 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device number 61 using ehci_hcd

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: port 4 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: GetStatus port:4 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-4: udev 61, busnum 1, minor = 60

usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=13fd, idProduct=161f

usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-4: usb_probe_device

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-4: adding 1-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0010

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: GetStatus port:4 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

usb 1-4: USB disconnect, device number 61

usb 1-4: unregistering device

usb 1-4: unregistering interface 1-4:1.0

usb 1-4: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

how to test this drive further? any chances to make it work?

thanks

----------

## disi

Stupid question, does the external drive need an extra power adapter?

//edit: can you connect other mass storage devices like a memory stick?

----------

## erg_samowzbudnik

no, there's only a mini usb port, no separate power supply

and yea, no problems connecting other devices, as yet,

----------

## disi

Before I start changing anything, I would fire up some LiveDVD like SystemRescueCD and see if the same happens. Then you can exclude a missing module or something.

Also test it on another computer?

----------

## erg_samowzbudnik

I know it was temperamental on other linux box, guy I got it of mentioned botched partitioning, overlapping partition boundaries, he wasn't sure  :Smile: 

I'm preparing a bootable Ubuntu so will test it promptly and post the results but do not think missing modules are an issue

----------

